# "Cod Liver Oil" smoothed under eyes....GREAT!!



## godfreygirl (Feb 20, 2006)

*I read something on the internet about dabbing cod liver oil under your eyes to smooth any wrinkles and to just generally keep that area smooth and soft. I take 2 cod liver oil every day anyway and the capsules are very easy to stick a pin in the top, squeeze out the oil and dab it under your eyes. I've only been using it for about a week now, so I can't give any info on long-term results. But, I do know that my under eye area is sure a lot softer, makes it MUCH easier to use my smoothing brush to dab on my concealer (looks like it's not even there by just looking) and I think it's going to be a keeper over long term. OH.....I dab it on before I go to bed. *

*ANYTHING to help keep the eye area pretty is something I will try. *

My eyes are my best feature (on my FACE that is.....grin!)


----------



## monniej (Feb 20, 2006)

great tip! i also heard that cod liver oil will help your eyebrows grown in faster. i haven't tried it, but i'm certainly curious!


----------



## Zoey (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG,I would never ever to that,I would prolly throw up the second I would toch my face with it.i just can't stand the smell I used to give my dog 2 capsules of fish oil a day for his heart condition,and I had my lunch waaay up every time.


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 20, 2006)

That's why people use Preparation H. One of it's major ingredients is cod liver oil.


----------



## godfreygirl (Feb 20, 2006)

*YES....I heard that too. I think it was on the Style Channel. I put some on my eyebrows after dabbing some under my eyes. I made a 'boo boo' and got my eyebrows uneven........HOW on EARTH do you fix THAT. And, what's it going to look like when part of them are growing in? It will look like I forgot to pluck. My eyebrows are thick, so I can't really use an eyebrow pencil...I touch my face too often and it would smear, wipe off, or smudge.....SIGH! :icon_eek:*


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 21, 2006)

good tip! thanx


----------



## Min (Feb 21, 2006)

Avocado oil is also good for the skin. I put it under my eyes before bed.


----------



## Liz (Feb 21, 2006)

so it really stinks???


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 21, 2006)

Ew. When I was little my mom used to make me take a cod liver oil capsule every morning before school, and sure enough about 10 minutes later I'd be burping up icky cod liver oil taste. Gross. Yes Liz, it really does stink. :icon_conf


----------



## Leony (Feb 21, 2006)

Cool thanks for the info!


----------

